

Marc Ecko deciphers The Notorious B.I.G.’s “Ten Crack Commandments” - mroling
http://www.siliconprairienews.com/2013/05/marc-ecko-deciphers-the-notorious-b-i-g-s-ten-crack-commandments

======
squidi
> Never trust nobody. Trust comes from the German trost, meaning comfort and
> consolation. “In business, there is no comfort zone,” Eckō said. “You will
> inadvertently create an ivory tower in your mind.”

I think the author is playing with words there. Also trust is important for
business relationships and psychologists have shown that if you give trust you
get it back.

